# Problem with signature



## bekellog81 (Jun 28, 2006)

I just discovered today that my signature has disapeared??  I went to my profile and checked settings.  The only time it shows up now is on my very recent posts, not on any thing in the past.  Am i doing any thing wrong????  Please help!!!!!


----------

